# DD beginning to put drivers in timeout after not accepting first order



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

These ****ers are becoming increasingly controlling of drivers who try to behave as IC. The more drivers they get on their platform, the more leverage they have--but I'm not putting up with it. If they piss me off, I just turn the damn app off. There needs to be regulation on all of these apps for timeouts based on performance standards that are only relevant for employees.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

nosurgenodrive said:


> These @@@@ers are becoming increasingly controlling of drivers who try to behave as IC. The more drivers they get on their platform, the more leverage they have--but I'm not putting up with it. If they piss me off, I just turn the damn app off. There needs to be regulation on all of these apps for timeouts based on performance standards that are only relevant for employees.


I went to decline my first offer when I went out on Tuesday, it was a crappy Walmart run. They told me I was the best driver for the offer and it would be zero minutes until I received another offer. Pfft...I'm one of 3 that's probably out that early in my territory.

I declined their Walmart offer, took a very nice UE order (and then another) and put DD in timeout for 30 minutes.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

It's a good time to take some time off.:smiles:


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Instead of them putting you in a timeout you should put them in a timeout.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

rideshareapphero said:


> Instead of them putting you in a timeout you should put them in a timeout.


I do, but what they're doing is still against the law.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

I need a good time out. Gives me time to catch up on some adult videos . Shhh do not tell the wife !


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

This is how much I care about Doortrash right now lol







They're the absolute worst out there right now. I feel for those that have no other options


----------



## Rose511 (Mar 20, 2019)

Teksaz said:


> This is how much I care about Doortrash right now lol
> View attachment 520419
> 
> They're the absolute worst out there right now. I feel for those that have no other options


I think uber eats is worse lol the app never works and i saw a fare yesterday for $1.50


----------



## Driving Myself Crazy (Aug 25, 2018)

They ban you from getting orders for a period of time if you decline an offer? I have never seen this, does this actually happen?


----------



## Nickstwisty (Feb 13, 2018)

Driving Myself Crazy said:


> They ban you from getting orders for a period of time if you decline an offer? I have never seen this, does this actually happen?


I'm not gonna give away every secret I've gleaned and observed of the DD algo, but one obvious one is orders get given out FIRST to the person who is hottest (ie: taking A N Y T H I N G) in an area


----------



## Driving Myself Crazy (Aug 25, 2018)

Nickstwisty said:


> I'm not gonna give away every secret I've gleaned and observed of the DD algo, but one obvious one is orders get given out FIRST to the person who is hottest (ie: taking A N Y T H I N G) in an area


Interesting. I definitely feel that it's hard for me to get that first offer to come in, but once I've accepted at least one it becomes much easier and they roll in. Always felt the same about Uber/Lyft as well.


----------

